# alternativa ad audacious in kde

## napass

ciao a tutti,

sono mesi che cerco disperatamente un'alternativa ad audacious in kde dato che lo stesso mi dà parecchi problemi dato che è basato su gtk.

ho provato amarok ma mi fa veramente pena. il mio ideale resta qualcosa stile winamp-audacious.

esiste qualcosa di simile?

p.s. per ora sono con orpheus da shell...   :Very Happy: 

grazie!!

ciao ciao

----------

## ckx3009

oddio...amarok imho e' forse il lettore piu' bello che esista. 

se non ti piace vedere tutta la libreria di amarok c'e' anche la finestra "lettore" simile a quella di winamp.

altrimenti se non ti piace proprio, potresti provare kaffeine o mplayer (smplayer/kmplayer) oppure alsaplayer.

o se vuoi qualcosa di piu' leggero puoi andare su moc (music on console). il nome dice tutto.

----------

## napass

si so che amarok va davvero forte... e funziona bene... ma non riesco davvero a sopportarlo...   :Sad: 

moc credo sia vicino ad orpheus, i vari kaffeine mplayer li uso per i video ma non per l'audio...

per l'audio preferisco qualcosa di davvero semplice... una playlist e due pulsanti stop play...  :Very Happy: 

p.s. grazie per i consigli..   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lucapost

prova cmus

----------

## napass

si lo aggiungerò in lista dei programmi da provare... tanto sono console dipendente... yakuake è sempre lì...  :Very Happy: 

cmq conoscete qualcosa di grafica magari in qt???  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ckx3009

smplayer e' in qt ed e' molto carino e leggero

----------

## napass

mi sa che ho trovato ciò che cercavo.... gqmpeg!

http://gqmpeg.sourceforge.net/

grazie a tutti!

ciao ciao   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Juk ... essenziale ... utile ... efficace ... qt:

```
golem64 francesco # eix juk

[U] kde-base/juk           

     Available versions:   

        (3.5)   3.5.9 ~3.5.10

        (4.1)   ~4.1.2 (~)4.1.3

        (4.2)   [M]~4.1.71[1]

        {akode arts debug elibc_FreeBSD flac gstreamer htmlhandbook kdeenablefinal kdeprefix mp3 tunepimp vorbis xinerama}

     Installed versions:  4.1.2(4.1)(17:56:26 07/10/2008)(-debug -htmlhandbook -kdeprefix -tunepimp)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         Jukebox and music manager for KDE.
```

----------

## napass

-----------------------> qmmp <-----------------------

è perfetto...   :Very Happy: 

----------

